# Hotel near St Louis station?



## IRfan (May 23, 2019)

I'd like something old, related to train history of St. Louis, but comfortable maybe even a good breakfast? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ehbowen (May 23, 2019)

The Hilton at old Union Station is within walking distance of the present Amtrak Gateway Station. You're not going to find _anything _more related to the train history of St. Louis. Ask for one of the rooms in the older part of the building. And do have a drink or two at the bar in the old waiting room...it's spectacular, especially if they're still putting on the laser light show in the evening.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 23, 2019)

Excellent suggestion!

You can ride the Light Rail from the Intermodel Station up the Hill to Union Station.You catch it right outside the Station.

While not train related, there is a Sheraton across the Tracks from the Intermodel Station by the Light Rail Stop, will probably be cheaper than the Hilton.


----------



## IRfan (May 25, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> The Hilton at old Union Station is within walking distance of the present Amtrak Gateway Station. You're not going to find _anything _more related to the train history of St. Louis. Ask for one of the rooms in the older part of the building. And do have a drink or two at the bar in the old waiting room...it's spectacular, especially if they're still putting on the laser light show in the evening.


Hilton sounds fine. Thanks! I'll be on 51 to CHI, then 21 to LAX. Was going to spend night in CHI but instead I'll catch whatever I can from CHI to STL after Cardinal gets into CHI, and overnite in STL and get 21 there. Been to CHI many times. Something new. With luck the river will not be causing train delays.


----------



## me_little_me (May 25, 2019)

In the future, you might also check the rails to rooms site http://kevinkorell.com/hotels/hotels.htm


----------



## Saddleshoes (May 26, 2019)

I was just in St. Louis last week. The Hilton at the old Union Station is not such a good choice this summer. They have major construction going on.
However, across the street to the west is the Druey Inn. The Druey Inn is an old YMCA that served the railroad community a 100 years ago. The place has a long history with railroaders. The also have an outstanding Breakfast! 
(This Druey Inn is a favorite of my wife and I.)


----------



## jis (May 26, 2019)

Saddleshoes said:


> I was just in St. Louis last week. The Hilton at the old Union Station is not such a good choice this summer. They have major construction going on.
> However, across the street to the west is the Druey Inn. The Druey Inn is an old YMCA that served the railroad community a 100 years ago. The place has a long history with railroaders. The also have an outstanding Breakfast!
> (This Druey Inn is a favorite of my wife and I.)


Did you mean "*Drury *Inn at St Louis Union Station"?

https://www.druryhotels.com/locatio...rce=local&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=gmb


----------



## Saddleshoes (May 26, 2019)

jis said:


> Did you mean "*Drury *Inn at St Louis Union Station"?
> 
> https://www.druryhotels.com/locatio...rce=local&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=gmb



YES! That's it. (Sorry spelling has never been my strong suit.)

You can get there from the Amtrak Station by walking west about 6-8 blocks. Or you can hop on the Metrolink at the Amtrak Station an travel 2 stops to the Union Stations stop and them walk across the parking lot beyond the excursion trains.


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 30, 2019)

We have stayed at the Drury and it is a very good choice. Nice old building that has been refurbed by Drury. Evening dinner meal as well as breakfast is free. Staff is excellent and just a short walk to the Metro station.


----------



## penguinflies (May 31, 2019)

The Red Lion Hotel on 14th is the closest hotel to The Gateway Station. Literally right across the street.

Drury Inn at Union Station is also an excellent choice and would be my vote for your stay.

If looking on a map. At Market near Jefferson is a Courtyard by Marriott and a Hampton Inn. Both are also acceptable but a bit farther from everything. Otherwise near the arch is a slew of hotels with easy access via Metrolink, Taxi or Uber, but none with any real railroad history as the Drury Union Station.


----------



## The_Void (Jun 7, 2019)

I have stayed at the Drury Inn which is right across the street from Saint Louis Union Station. It was nice and had a very nice selection of amenities, the building itself is very cool as it was an old YMCA building converted into a hotel. It maintains a lot of the charm of the original design however you can see where it has been added onto. I never had the chance to stay at the Saint Louis Union Station Hotel (Hilton?). However I did manage to enjoy the bar one night and man is that place cool. That whole area of STL is pretty neat.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 25, 2019)

Speaking of Saint Louis hotels, I strongly recommend walking inside the St. Louis Union Station(Curio Collection, used to be a Doubletree and still is part of the Hilton family of hotels), so that you REALLY can get a historic look at Saint Louis train history. The inside is super beautiful to see, and you also can walk outside that hotel and look at the former railcars and platform area. To get a gist of how VERY busy, that station used to be back in the day! Also as Metrolink(the light rail system there) has a stop right next to the Amtrak station(Civic Center), you just take the train one stop west to Union Station, get off and it's a short walk over to there.

Even if you don't stay at St. Louis Union Station, it's still worth a quick look to go inside there, and admire the beauty of the inside of that hotel.


----------

